
Is That a Duplicate Quora Question? - tim_sw
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/duplicate-quora-question-abhishek-thakur
======
bazarista
This is very interesting. I remember how Quora was a really great place back
in 2013, but it's gotten so flooded with poor-quality questions and answers as
of late. I wonder if something like this would be able to merge questions and
improve the user experience?

